# New Squeaky Bindings



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Huh, now that you mention it, my cartels that are a few years old squeak a bit. I haven't had any issues with them, and everything seems to be tightened properly. Are you highbacks rotated? I think the slight rotation in mine is what's causing the squeaking, but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## Cole323 (Feb 13, 2012)

handscreate said:


> Huh, now that you mention it, my cartels that are a few years old squeak a bit. I haven't had any issues with them, and everything seems to be tightened properly. Are you highbacks rotated? I think the slight rotation in mine is what's causing the squeaking, but I'm not 100% sure


Yeah. I adjusted them to be parallel with the boards edge. I can tell that that part is squeaking for sure. I have heard that you want them parallel, but I don't know.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Different strokes for different folks. I was told when I first started riding that my highbacks should be parallel to the heel edge, but I've ridden with them adjusted & without and didn't really notice much if any difference. I've considered rotating them back to stock to see if the squeak will stop. Unless something feels loose, I wouldn't worry too much about the squeak


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

I have the mission EST 2012 as well but no squeaking. I also have my high back adjusted to be parallel to the board so I don't think that is the cause.


----------



## Cole323 (Feb 13, 2012)

JamesX said:


> I have the mission EST 2012 as well but no squeaking. I also have my high back adjusted to be parallel to the board so I don't think that is the cause.


Yeah I found out what was wrong the highback wasn't set back all the way, so it was squeaking. I fixed it though so I'm all set.


----------



## tnt3k (Mar 15, 2012)

Part 2 - How to wax a snowboard or skis - YouTube

This seemed really simple to understand for me.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Bindings sometimes creak and crack and such, no big deal as long as everything is tight and you keep an eye on them

Are you practicing in your house by chance? or on snow?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Realized my bindings squeek when i saw some vid and I could hear it. Had a look and it was the top ladder strap where it joins to side of binding base. It has a rubber washer that gets squashed and squeeks with any movement. Anyway, I used a tiny, tiny drop of light oil on it and put it back together. It might sound like a retarded idea but it can't come loose without the strap spinning around and around, which it can't, so...

Looking forward to some quiet laps now


----------



## NightRider2613 (Feb 28, 2012)

My shit started creaking like a whore's bed in Amsterdam about half way through the season. I checked everything and it was tight and in the right spot so I put a dab of oil on the hardware and it went away immediately.


----------

